# mantis from Romania



## lynnu (Sep 9, 2007)

hi to all i'm new here and I want to show a pic whit a mantis from Romania


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 9, 2007)

pretty religosa mate!


----------



## jarek (Sep 9, 2007)

I think it's an easiest species to id from mantidae family


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2007)

> I think it's an easiest species to id from mantidae family


true


----------



## joossa (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice shot!


----------



## Precious (Sep 10, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice picture!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lynnu (Sep 11, 2007)

Thx


----------



## Ian (Sep 12, 2007)

Lovely photo, and great threat position.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## lynnu (Sep 12, 2007)

thx Ian

Another pic whit my mantis


----------

